# DORIAN YATES & SCOTT HORTON present UKBFF MR HERCULES 2008



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Hercules Muscle is very proud to announce the UKBFF MR HERCULES on Sunday 26th October 2008. The show will be in accordance with UKBFF rules and will be the first qualifier for the 2009 UKBFF British Finals.

After the success of Muscle Mayhem we will be returning to the exclusive Lakeside Country Club, Surrey. Be assured that this will be more spectacular than ever as our support and ideals continue to explode. We would also like to announce our close association with Boditronics for this show and future projects.

For more information as it unfolds check out www.herculespower.co.uk and this website.

Please feel free to call Scott for any information or advice on 01206 573737 or email [email protected].


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Just got back from seeing Scott. We spoke about the show in October, really excited, its going to be an amazing show :thumb: dont forget to check out his site for more details!! :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ahh a week after the British! there will be some awesome physiques turning up there!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will defo go to this one. Its 5-10 mins away from my house by car. Will be good!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have deleted all the threads that went off topic....

this thread is about a show that Scott is promoting if you have nothing to say about the show do not post this goes for everyone......

I have never met Scott but i have alot of good friends that speak very highly of Scott so that is good enough for me.....

we constantly talk about how Bodybuilding in the UK needs more of a positive vibe Scott is trying to do this by promoting shows and helping athletes out give the guy your support....


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be competing at this show and can't wait. This will be my second competition, did the Mr Hurcules show Oct '06 in the 1st timers cat. Looking forward to bringing my best to the inters this time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate, i see from my site (UK-Muscle.com) that you have just come back from SA....the avator looks impressive you should do very well....


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks 'Pscarb' Hopefully! I'll give it everything i've got anyway and just can't wait for the day. Didn't get a chance to compete last year as no sooner had i got to SA and got settled into a routine we were thinking about leaving. No excuses now though! I loved the whole experience last time from the focus of the prep to the exhileration of the evening itself.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good call Paul with deleting.

Will be a great show.

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

musc said:


> I will be competing at this show and can't wait. This will be my second competition, did the Mr Hurcules show Oct '06 in the 1st timers cat. Looking forward to bringing my best to the inters this time.


well look what the cat dragged in!

hows tricks Ben? looking big in your avvy matey!our first show at the Hercules seems so long ago!

Baz


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Fair comments.

So good luck to anyone competing.

STOW


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

DB said:


> well look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> hows tricks Ben? looking big in your avvy matey!our first show at the Hercules seems so long ago!
> 
> Baz


Hello mate!

Was wondering if that was you but wasn't sure from the avatar... yeah it was a while back now when we were wondering around looking at the trophies nervous as hell... as i remember it you ended up taking mine home that night...! joke... I heard that you have been winning this year? What show did you win cause i've been looking at the photo's of the ones i thought it was and couldn't see you??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

musc said:


> Hello mate!
> 
> Was wondering if that was you but wasn't sure from the avatar... yeah it was a while back now when we were wondering around looking at the trophies nervous as hell... as i remember it you ended up taking mine home that night...! joke... I heard that you have been winning this year? What show did you win cause i've been looking at the photo's of the ones i thought it was and couldn't see you??


haha!

Yeah I won the ukbff southcoast in April at Portsmouth.. the over 80kg intermediates.. so off to the British now!

is the Hercules the first one you will be doing this year?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Many congrats mate must be a great feeling to win...I'll track down the photos of the show and have a look at you. Yeah wasn't planning on competing at all this year as i had a massive 10 weeks break from training due to arriving back in the uk without a pot to @iss in so couldn't afford a gym membership or the necessary food for training. Have got myself back on my feet now and amazingly managed to hold on to nearly all my size so thought i'd do a show at the end of the year. Makes sense to do the Hercules as I'll start my cleaning up my diet at 12 weeks out at 3rd Aug so I still have a little more off season growth between now and then to make up some of what i lost in the 10 week break... The plan is to stay in shape after the Hercules and do more shows in 2009. Good to spk to you again bud and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

musc said:


> I will be competing at this show and can't wait. This will be my second competition, did the Mr Hurcules show Oct '06 in the 1st timers cat. Looking forward to bringing my best to the inters this time.


Your avatar looks spot on mate. Cant realy tell from it though whether you would be in the under or over 80 inters'. If im right there the two classes for the inters?? correct me if im wrong though.

Im thinkig of this show to, just have to travel somewhat, and will do the over 80's if im right. But now that i see DB is too, i may skip it, lol.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Brabus, there are 2 classes in the inters... like you said under 80 and over 80. I will be in the over 80kg cat.... hope to see you there mate..


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

musc said:


> Brabus, there are 2 classes in the inters... like you said under 80 and over 80. I will be in the over 80kg cat.... hope to see you there mate..


Ah crikey. Another reason to skip it. Looks like all stops out for it, plus im planning on doing the Leeds qualifier first too. Thing against it all is that i've a family holiday till mid August. However ive started diet now, then hope to try keep it off during the hols ( yeh right i hear you say--tell me about it :beer: ).

This will be my awakening from the 1st Timers. All good fun though!! :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

musc said:


> Brabus, there are 2 classes in the inters... like you said under 80 and over 80. I will be in the over 80kg cat.... hope to see you there mate..


I will compete with you 1 day dude lol are you moving back down here soon then?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Brabus... Guess you're going to have to make a choice then!!! Maybe just go on the holiday but keep to your routine as best you can? I suppose it depends where you are going etc but i can think of nothing better then doing a training session and then lying by the pool all day.. just think how much you'll grow when you're that relaxed!!

Pob.. How you doing then mate ?? yes we'll prob meet on stage somewhere next year as you're having some time out now.. ref moving back down there its not looking likely at the mo as i'd need to secure work there first.. i'm cool here in Northampton for the time being.. you know i'd love to be back there but i need to be patient and wait till something comes along... how's the leg???


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Brabus... Guess you're going to have to make a choice then!!! Maybe just go on the holiday but keep to your routine as best you can? I suppose it depends where you are going etc but i can think of nothing better then doing a training session and then lying by the pool all day.. just think how much you'll grow when you're that relaxed!!

Fortunately the hotel im at has a decent gym attached ( been a few times ) and the wife likes a siesta in the afternoon with the youngest at 5pm so she chases me off to the gym then, as i can sleep poolside during the day. Just have to moderate the goodies and beers. So hope hope to see you at the show mate and DB too


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Mate i'm jealous that will be a perfect week/weeks... have a great time IMO nothing compares to serious rest and relaxation sounds like bliss...


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the positive and constructive points and praise I have received; all of which has been hoisted on board. As we all know bodybuilding is a tough and serious business. The UK undoubtedly has the best amateur athletes in the world at this current time. Part of my role is to identify the up and coming talent and advise them on how to achieve their maximum potential and to point them on a realistic bodybuilding career path.

For those of you who have not yet experienced the euphoric highs and the crashing lows of the real bodybuilding arena, please come along in October and enjoy it with me. If anybody feels that they have some new and innovative ideas for the future of UK and international bodybuilding then please call me on 01206 573737. My aim inevitably is to inspire bodybuilding achievement at all levels.

Hercules Muscle Crew will be at the mighty Steve Winter's Ministry of Muscle Gym in Kent on Sunday for Britain's Most Powerful Man. Please come along and say hello.

Hope you like the Mr Hercules 2008 trophy!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the site Scott and thanks for your post i think what you are looking to acheive with the British Bodybuilding scene is great hopefully i can contribute through UK-Muscle.com in some way....

one point is it might be an idea though to get the UKBFF to stop speaking down to their athletes and start treating them a hell of a lot better....just an idea


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Paul - I know exactly where you are coming from, not only am I aware of this situation, I have experienced it myself first hand in the past. I am sure we both know specific individuals in question. One of my motivational factors in the past has been awareness of how not to do things and a belief that I can do things better.

As you know, I have been involved with NABBA and WABBA in the past and like you I have friends and associates for whom I have the utmost respect for regardless of federation or association.

I can assure you and everybody else that times are changing; there is new blood in UK bodybuilding at every level and I will personally ensure that all athletes are treated with respect and courtesy to the best of my ability as I always have done.

Something I have always been very conscious of and that is to treat people as you would want to be treated yourself and you can't lead from the back.

UK bodybuilding is bigger than a few disrespectful individuals.


----------



## clarkeynat (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi scott and how right you are.... it's a good job there is someone like you leading the pack forward ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott that is exactly how i think towards UK Bodybuilding, my goal with UK-Muscle.com when we get the new software is that all shows no matter the federation are represented both in the show promotion section and the gallery section.....

in my view all Competitors no matter the standard should be treated well and respected for what they have achieved by just standing on a stage.

if their is anything i can do to help in the future just let me know...

I wish you luck with every thing you do my friend.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Mr Horton,

You know my thoughts, you indeed are, and continue to be, a true legend!!!

See you tomorrow

James


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

supercell said:


> Mr Horton,
> 
> You know my thoughts, you indeed are, and continue to be, a true legend!!!
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself J!

Scott oozes determination and respect, himself and Linzie are the most genuine loyal people I have ever met and I know that they have and will continue to bring what the bodybuilding & fitness world needs! :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

LOVE the trophy Scott!! But whats with the old naked gold guy?? :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He's not naked! He's wearing a red top in that pic LOL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Now this is one I hope to go to... its not far and by Oct I should be a bit fitter so I can show my face without too much embarrassment


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Now this is one I hope to go to... its not far and by Oct I should be a bit fitter so I can show my face without too much embarrassment


Hope to see you there sweeti, it'll be a great show so be there!! :thumb:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> He's not naked! He's wearing a red top in that pic LOL


Luke.. think most people missed that so i'll put it again...! funny as..:laugh:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL  .. good man !!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

musc said:


> Luke.. think most people missed that so i'll put it again...! funny as..:laugh:


Ben??


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Luke u cheaky sh*t your jokes just get funnier LOL!! :cursing:

Back to subject please guys/gals :thumb:


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Email your address to [email protected] to ensure you receive your posters and flyers.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

carly said:


> Hope to see you there sweeti, it'll be a great show so be there!! :thumb:


Now with an invite like that who could resist going... I have clearance and as soon as I find out how to buy the tickets I will be there...


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Now with an invite like that who could resist going... I have clearance and as soon as I find out how to buy the tickets I will be there...


there is the phone number above or click on my shorcut to the hercules website :thumb:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

CORPORATE said:


> Email your address to [email protected] to ensure you receive your posters and flyers.


I see theres an Inters' 90kg and over. I was under the impression there was just under and over 80kg for intermediate class in the UKBFF?? Maybe im wrong.


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. Yes Brabus you are right, but these are the new categories for next year and you will note that there are no first timers; an announcement will be made at the British Finals.

I have some really cool stuff planned on the guest posing front - a few people that you all know and love? Also Dorian has somebody he wants the world to see, so that speaks volumes.

Make it happen, train harder than ever, everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die!

Scott


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott Horton said:


> Sorry for taking so long to reply. Yes Brabus you are right, but these are the new categories for next year and you will note that there are no first timers; an announcement will be made at the British Finals.
> 
> I have some really cool stuff planned on the guest posing front - a few people that you all know and love? Also Dorian has somebody he wants the world to see, so that speaks volumes.
> 
> ...


Cool scott! A new inters class for the british, the over 90's category, hmmm maybe next time i compete i'll do that one rather than straight into the regular over 90's.



> *Make it happen, train harder than ever, everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die!*


TOO TRUE!!! :thumb:


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the UK's hottest favourites for this year's British Final taken at Hercules Gym yesterday - James Llewellin and Carly, both of whom will be appearing on stage at the Mr Hercules 2008. For more photos check out www.herculespower.co.uk and www.jamesllewellin.com.

There will be a social day/barbecue/photos at Hercules Gym Colchester on Saturday 30th August 2008 - everybody is welcome. Bring your own drinks!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

me and martin at Hercules Gym, not forgetting the fabulous photographer Mr Scott Horton himself! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Wooo hooo just bought my ticket... looking forward to the day...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

If theres no first timers class does that mean first timers cant compete on the day? btw that pic of Carly with the chains WOW! pure art


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots of 50 years young Paul the road map Ehren training at the famous Hercules Gym Colchester last week in preparation for his onslaught at the British Finals. Paul will be on stage at the Hercules one week later.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wow he looks awesome fantastic Paul :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

He gives hope to all us old farts... I have been thinking maybe I am too old to get into decent shape but looking at him is good motivation...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he's 50!!! nice one, i'm 47 this november so there is still hope. LOL


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

like his wris****ch!!!! and kezz you aint that far off that.just my non gay opinion.how come its blanked out wrist watch??


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

another hercules beast ,very impressive scott.


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

See below pictures of the super cool Lukáš Osladil who is an IFBB Pro from Prague, Czech Republic. Lukas is pretty special and known to be a fantastic poser. He is one of the guest posers booked for the Mr Hercules 2008 show to impress and entertain you.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Scott is there a under 100kg class at the show??

Gary Farr


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Scott Horton said:


> See below pictures of the super cool Lukáš Osladil who is an IFBB Pro from Prague, Czech Republic. Lukas is pretty special and known to be a fantastic poser. He is one of the guest posers booked for the Mr Hercules 2008 show to impress and entertain you.


WOW¬!!! this shows just got EVEN better hahaha!!! :bounce:


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside Country Club has kindly arranged discount rates at their International Hotel within the same grounds as the Mr Hercules 2008.

The weekend rates, which only apply for the Sunday if booked in for at least 2 nights, are:-

£55.00 B&B for a room with single occupancy

£77.00 B&B for a room with double occupancy

If staying on the Sunday night only, the normal rate will apply, which is £99.00 B&B for a room with single occupancy and £121.00 B&B for a room with double occupancy.

All are welcome to come and join in the party after the show at the hotel.


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the mighty Dean McTiernen training at Hercules Gym this week. You can see Dean at the UKBFF British Finals on 19th October 2008 and then the following week at the Mr Hercules 2008.

More photos of Dean the Beast can be seen on www.herculespower.co.uk.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Deeeeeeeanooo!!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

he aint getting no smaller ha ha,looking good with 5 weeks in hand ,a true grafter best of luck to him at the final.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

We will definitely be there - so make sure all you UK-M guys come and say 'Hi'


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr Hercules this Sunday is mapped out to be a fantastic day. Apart from some of the UK's top physiques hoping to re qualify for next years finals, we have the following guest spots to entertain you, none of which need an introduction:- Daz Ball, Carly Thornton, Pat Warner, Paul Ehren, Kaye Ferrier, IFBB Pro Lukas Osladil from Prague and the UK's new overall UKBFF champion *James* somebody?!!!!

James Collier from Muscle Talk will be hosting a bench press competition; sadly I will be too busy to win that.

Paul Smith from CNP will be on the CNP stand, Wurz from Boditronics, the Garnell Nutrition crew and another super star *Dorian* who? Also, Bodybuilding Kit and all the key players from the UK bodybuilding scene who can get there will be there. I of course will be there talking about myself.

Look forward to seeing you all; apparently the bar is open all day but drinking alcohol is a filthy habit.

Scott


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

See u sunday Scott..

great to see Kaye Ferrier guest posing!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cannot wait to get there... been hanging out for weeks now... the mrs is taking it all in her stride and puting up with this kid at Christmas...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking forward to it


----------

